#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορτία σε Μεταλλικό Κτήριο

## SMBD

---

----------


## palex

@ terry:
Γινεται και αυτό αλλα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει λόγο δυνατοτητων λογισμικου.
Συνήθως γίνεται τοπικά όπου δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις χιαστα αλλα πρέπει να βαλεις εκει υποστυλώμα σταυρό.
Τα ίδια βαρη της πλαγιοκαλυψης τα μεταβιβάζω γραμμικά στα υποστυλώματα παρότι πρακτικά πατανε στην πλακα εδαφους και μετα βιδώνονται ακριβώς για να μπουν και στις μάζες του σεισμού.
Οταν εχεις στηριξη πανελ μόνο πανω και κατω η ανεμοπίεση παει η μισή κάτω στην πλάκα και η μισή μονο πάνω ώς συγκεντρωμενη στην κορυφη υοθ στυλου μεσω της μηκίδας αλλα συνήθως δεν μπαινω σε τετοιες διαδικασίες ( δεν μου εχει τυχει κιολας για να είμαι ειλικρινής).
Εξαλλου τα πανελ ψυγείων που αφορα΄κυρίως αυτό πακτώνονται μεσα στο μπετόν οπότε δεν είναι και αμφιέρειστα και τρεχα γυρευε τι φορτία τελικά καταλήγουν στο υποστύλωμα.
edit: απαντάω και στον Βαγγελη που μαλλον εκανε λαθος παράθεση στο ερωτημα για τα συγκεντρωμενα φορτια στον κομβο της κεφαλοδοκου

----------


## Evan

υπάρχει και το βάρος της ψευδοροφής βέβαια

----------


## palex

Αυτό παει ως αναρτημενο απο την στεγη κατανεμημενο.
Αν και σε περίπτωση σεισμου η οριζόντια δυναμη παει στην πλαγιοκάλυψη :-)

----------


## palex

ναι αποτελουν ταλαντούμενες μάζες αν και πολυ μικρές.
Το εχω δεί και αλλες μελέτες, manual και λοιπά, μπορέι να μην ειναι ακριβώς ετσι αλλα είναι επι το δυσμενεστερο.
edit: Ουτως ή αλλως επειδή δεν προσομοιώνω μηκίδες πρεπει να περάσω το ίδιο βαρος τους τουλάχιστον στα υποστυλώματα

----------

